# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Διακοπή δικτύου δεδομένων 26 και 27/6/2004

## Achille

Ανακοίνωση του noc του ntua. Είναι αρκετά πιθανόν να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί το forum και να υπάρχει πρόσβαση ασύρματα.

--------Ελληνικά--------------------------------
Υπεύθυνος Τεχνικός: Τζανετάτος Ηλίας
Καταγράφων Τεχνικός: Τζανετάτος Ηλίας

Περιγραφή προβλήματος:
Είδος Βλάβης: Διακοπή Σύνδεσης
Πριζάκι: .
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το Σάββατο 26 και την Κυριακή 27 Ιουνίου θα
πραγματοποιηθεί διακοπή του τηλεφωνικού δικτύου καθώς και του
μεγαλύτερου
τμήματος του δικτύου δεδομένων, λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης κεντρικού
κόμβου
του δικτύου στο κτίριο Διοίκησης.

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας.

ΚΕΔ - Ε.Μ.Π.

----------

